# OBS + ZOOM Delay AND Sync Issues



## magickbox (Feb 14, 2021)

I am having a lot of problems both with delay (i raise my hand and it doesn't appear for longer than normal) and A/V sync (audio is ahead of video). I have seen similar issues on the forum but I can't change my source to things like "Display Capture". My configuration is as follows:

MacBook Air (13-inch, Mid 2013)
Processor: 1.7 GHz Intel Core i7
Memory: 8 GB 1600 MHz DDR3
OBS: 26.1.2 (64 bit)
Webcam: Logitech 922x
Audio: Samson Go

In Zoom, I have selected Virtual Camera for video and Samson Go for audio. Both video and audio go through but I can see a more pronounced delay than is normal and I have also test recorded to my computer and when i play back it is way out of sync with audio ahead of the video. So I applied a 1 second delay and then a 2 second delay to my audio in OBS but it is not helping. 

Any thoughts on what I can do to make this work? Thank you. 
Rob

Last Log File: https://obsproject.com/logs/cBr8JYWc6XyBu_Re
Current Log File: https://obsproject.com/logs/a22ihZAbgazfftHY


----------



## dave42 (Feb 19, 2021)

I fixed the sync issue by also running my audio through OBS. The video processing in OBS takes some time, and if your audio is taking a more direct path to Zoom, it'll be ahead. From how you've described your current set-up, setting an audio delay in OBS won't actually do anything, as OBS isn't processing for audio.

Here's the basics of what I did:

Install Soundflower, which will provide sort of virtual audio cables: https://github.com/mattingalls/Soundflower
Bring your Samson Go mic into OBS as "Mic/Auxiliary Audio" on the Audio tab in settings
Also on the Audio tab, set "Soundflower (2ch)" as your monitoring device
Back in the main OBS window, click the gear icon next to "Mic/Aux" in the mixer panel, and select "Advanced Audio Properties." For Mic/Aux, set Audio Monitoring to "Monitor Only (mute output)"
In Zoom, select "Soundflower (2ch)" as your microphone
That should bring things into sync. I'm sure there are other ways to accomplish the same thing, perhaps using aggregate devices in Audio MIDI Setup in MacOS, but this worked for me.

You'll still have an overall delay, but that may well be a hardware limitation. I know my late-2011 MacBook Pro had far more of a delay issue than my current 2020 MacMini. If you haven't already, quit absolutely everything you don't need to have running—Activity Monitor is great for finding processor/memory hogs. 

Good luck!
Dave


----------



## magickbox (Feb 19, 2021)

Thanks Dave! Still trying different configurations. Switched to my iMac instead of laptop which seems to be helping. Need to do a test run with participants.


----------

